# Really scared - something caught in her mouth/throat



## lloorren (Apr 5, 2012)

Omg I'm so scared, I need to know what I can do to hold her over at home until I take her in to the vet, she already started having poops that are strung together and a chunk of diarrhea last night... I started to notice yesterday morning that she was struggling with something in her mouth, and then I had to worry - is this a hairball? Hay? Some foreign object? And she's still doing it today. I tried putting my finger in her mouth, but I'm too scared to even go near her molars, and I didn't see anything near the front at least... She's salivating a lot today, and I was wondering if there's anything I can do at home that will ease it up for her? :cry4:

*Edit*: I'm sorry if this is a repeat post of some kind.. .I'm just panicking right now


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope you've gone to the vet by now. Because rabbits can't throw up, so the only thing I could think of to try would be a syringe of water. But I'm not sure that would help or make things worse.


----------



## Samara (Apr 5, 2012)

Any further news? It sounds like a hairball to me.


----------



## lloorren (Apr 6, 2012)

Unfortunately we could find nobody in the area yesterday who had a rabbit vet working, I HATE how they consider them exotics when they are a very common pet... She has an appointment an hour from now, she appears better, but I am not taking any chances


----------



## JimD (Apr 6, 2012)

It sounds like she may have something caught between her teeth...hair hay, etc.

Or it could be a dental problem...like maybe a spur.

In any event...DO NOT trust you buns to any vet that is not train in treatment for exotic animals. Buns are similar in most cases, but there areparticular things that are verydifferent....especially concerning meds.
They're actually closer related to horses than anything else.

ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2012)

Agreed with Jim. Bunnies don't throw up hairballs like cats so it is probably a tooth issue. Some bunnies will stop eating entirely when they have tooth issues, and that can lead to GI problems. She also could have a really wonky tooth that has a bunch of fur stuck on it--I have seen it before in a video of a bun who had to have dental surgery. She had a bunch of bunny fur stuck around one of her very abnormal teeth. Finally, swelling in the throat could cause it. That would be an emergency.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope the appointment has gone well.


----------



## bunnylover5678 (Apr 9, 2012)

how did the appointment go?:big wink:


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 9, 2012)

poor bunny how did the appointment go? I hope she gets better and is in my prayers ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 9, 2012)

Praying for your little bunbun ray:


----------

